# Clutter



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

I've realised that Henderson doesn't like wide open spaces in his cage.

He has a big wheel, a plastic 'cottage', and a hollowed-out, perforated wooden play-tunnel, you can see it here http://classicpetproducts.co.uk/product ... nel-150mm/

He also has some bogroll-tubes, which he loves.

But there are still some open spaces.

I want to put more clutter in.

What clutter would you recommend?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Hay usually goes down well and they like to burrow and make tunnels and nests from it. Shredded/crinkled paper can also do the same. The grey fast food four cup holders. Food boxes

An alternative would also be if you have a smaller cage.


----------



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks for these ideas, I love the cardboard coffee cup holder idea, maybe a coffee shop would give me one for free, as I seldom buy 4 coffees at the same time - if I drank them all I would become unbearably wonderful.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I have a gas station a few minutes up the road that has a lot of hot and iced coffees and puts the cup holders just out for you to use when you buy them. So I got get a caramel iced coffee and carry it out in a cup holder.... all in the name of helping my mice!

They do love them though, some mice will chew them non stop and they're in pieces pretty quickly, others will use them as fun nest boxes. They can get a bit messy/smelly so they're not going to last terribly long but if you have a place that can give you one even for getting one drink there or something then you can just get more when needed


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Oh not that it helps too much with clutter but there is also compressed alfalfa cubes, intended for rabbits or livestock that when chewed can end up a really nice nest/covering of hay and occupy them for quite a while chewing at them.


----------

